# DJ Derek awarded Lord Mayor's Medal



## big eejit (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll be toasting him with a pint or two of decent beer later. 

http://bristolculture.wordpress.com/2012/04/25/dj-derek-honoured-by-lord-mayor/


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice one Derek 

Never heard of him until just last week, when bizarrely I was on the plane from London to LA and they had some episodes of Paul Merton's travel series he did for Channel 5 which I watched, one of them was of him travelling around Britain in a Caravan, and en route he stops off at the Big Chill and meets Derek. It's here for anyone who wants to see it: http://www.channel5.com/shows/paul-mertons-adventures/episodes/florida-3


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2012)

In a Wetherspoons I hope.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 25, 2012)

Geri said:


> In a Wetherspoons I hope.


 
Well I've just got a load of Wetherspoons vouchers so I should do I spose.


----------



## Geri (Apr 25, 2012)

It would be fitting.


----------



## Dr Alimantado (May 3, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> Nice one Derek
> 
> Never heard of him until just last week, when bizarrely I was on the plane from London to LA and they had some episodes of Paul Merton's travel series he did for Channel 5 which I watched, one of them was of him travelling around Britain in a Caravan, and en route he stops off at the Big Chill and meets Derek. It's here for anyone who wants to see it: http://www.channel5.com/shows/paul-mertons-adventures/episodes/florida-3


 
Yeah I remember that programme, I've seen him play a couple of times in Exeter. Great character & taste.


----------



## big eejit (May 26, 2012)

Just noticed that there's a prog about DJ Derek this Friday (June 1st) at 11am on Radio 4.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01j6wgs


----------



## big eejit (Jun 1, 2012)

On now. Very amusing.


----------



## baffled (Jun 1, 2012)

For London based people, he's playing The Paradise By Way Of Kensal Green tonight.


----------

